

Is it time for profile pictures in Hacker News? - blored

I've been working out recently and I want to show off my biceps to all the cute girls reading Hacker News.<p>Additionally, it would be nice to put a face to people's idiotic comments.
======
davidw
If people want that, they can put a link in their profile.

Hackers are experts at following links.

~~~
edw519
Users are experts at clicking the back button as soon as they encounter a
speed bump.

~~~
davidw
You're right.

Fortunately, this site is dedicated to hackers, not 'users' :-)

~~~
edw519
All users deserve interface respect. All hackers are users.

Therefore...

All hackers deserve interface respect.

------
waleedka
Not necessarily pictures, but a link or an email is nice to have on one's
profile. Most readers don't even have that. Sometimes I'm surprised at people
who declare that they're looking for co-founders and they don't even put a
link or anyway through which you can contact them.

------
webwright
Pipes are terribly comfortable. I think everyone will be smoking them in the
future. (I'll upvote if you can name the reference)

<http://www.tonywright.com>

(I refuse to link to Twitter)

~~~
blored
Can't name the reference, love the website though.

------
ivankirigin
You can blame this guy for any of my comments:
<http://twitter.com/account/profile_image/ikirigin>

~~~
blored
You have just earned yourself a lifetime's worth of upvotes.
<http://twitter.com/account/profile_image/blored>

~~~
ivankirigin
It's all about the aviators :-P

------
redrory
/agree

